# How often do you show?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

With my million and one questions...here is another! 

how often do you show your goats?

Since we found out we need to do county fairs instead of district shows... we have to put together a new plan...

Our county show is June 18th. The county north of us is June 21st, and then the county southwest is June 25th. 

I'm guessing 2 of those 3 shows? Or is it realistic to do all 3 if that's what the kids want? I don't want to overstress the does.

We're taking them to get a health certificate on Saturday, and then on June 7th the 4-H kids are bringing their project animals for a meeting - hands on showmanship...so I am hoping this will help prepare the goats and get them used to being away from home.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I show about 4 X per year or so (depending on finances) but our shows are usually at least 3 weeks apart....... :scratch: I don't think the shows are overly stressful to the goats most of mine enjoy them! They get spoiled...what more could they want? I do have 2 that are anti social...but they show better anyways and have learned to go with the program....somewhat. LMBO


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

We only did 2 shows last year, one in June and one in Sept. I think that sounds ideal to have 3 shows in June. For all the work we do to prepare, it would be nice to have more shows, and especially since yours are so close together and so close to home. Are they just one day shows, or are they overnight or longer? That would make a difference for us. Our 1 day show in June is simple, but for the county fair in September, the animals are there for 5 nights. Which means we are there most of the time too...wouldn't want to do that for 3 weekends in one month.:hair: Since we were there for most of 6 days at our county fair, it got expensive too...even though we brought a lot of our own food in, it was expensive for my family of 6! 
This year we are planning on a "fun" practice show in June, our county fair in early September, and an ABGA show that is about an hour from home in late September. That should be good for us!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are only there the day of the show at these fairs. I think the only fair that it's overnight would be state fair, and we're not looking at State Fair, of course if the kids got the opportunity we'd consider it. 

We'll see what happens. A lot can happen...heh.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Up to 12 times because we have a youth circuit in our district. We probably go to more like 9 or 10 a year.


----------

